# anyone know where to get cheap acrylic



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some cheap acrylic to make baffles for a sump? I have a 34 gallon I want to make a sump for my 65 gallon but home depot wants too much. Also wondering how thin I can use for baffles?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had success getting cutoff's from acrylic depot (27 & Steeles) and off cuts from active surplus on Steeles near Pine Valley.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

What size do you need?

Also, silicone doesn't hold plexi, to glass. So, if you have too much water,pressure (baffle holding back a lot of water) it can, and normally does blow the baffle.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

http://plasticworld.ca/

They are cheap and have many options...


----------

